# Replacing knives on Ridgid Jointer ?



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I am overdue to sharpen/replace the knives in my Ridgid jointer (the newer orange one) but I get the impression this isn't as easy as changing blades in my planer. Can I just remove the old ones and drop new ones in and be good to go like on my planer? I see all kinds of jigs and techniques for jointer knives so I'm a little hesitant. Anyone that has replaced the knives in this jointer-please help. The manual says NOTHING about changing blades!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i dont have that kind andy, but im pretty sure your going to need to use a gauge to set your new knives, i made one using a plate of glass and glued the magnets to the underside, it works really well, and i made it with what i had here at the shop, i hope someone has your style and will be able to help…good luck…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have that jointer too Andy, pretty intimidated by the process. Hopefully someone can give the fine points on it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i found this andy, see if it helps you any:

Default Re: Replacing Knives on 6" Jointer

this video covers a simple jig for correctly setting blade height.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolG...e.aspx?id=5294


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Many planers have disposal double edge indexed blades, but most jointers have resharpenable HSS knives….not sure why that is. Because they're resharpenable, they're not indexed so you need to reset them every time you remove them. I usually just use a flat piece of wood overhanging from the outfeed side to set them.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Search around the internet or youtube, you may find something. I'm very surprised your manual doesn't show how to change em out.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I just got my knife jig in the mail and I'm waiting for new blades. should be here today. I have a grizzly but it is basically the same. When you set the blades they need to be at the exact height of the front table. If they are not it can cause some very dangerous problems. If you have some small rare earth magnets you can make your own jig. I decided it was worth the $35 to order one from rockler and not have to try to figure out how to make one. I just don't have the time right now. This will be the first time I do this. If it would help Andy, I can do a quick how to blog for you and anyone else who may need it. I haven't seen one on here. Plus since it will be my first time, maybe someone can point out better ways.

Let me know if this would be any help. I plan to do it sometime this week. Most likely on Thursday. I could probably post it Thursday night or Friday Morning.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good topic, good luck


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Before you replace or take them out to sharpen, consider just honing them IN-PLACE. You can search here on LJ or you can Google the net. Or you might be fortunate to have someone provide you a link here.

@grizzman-That link ain't workin.  I think this is the proper link:
Jointer Knife-Setting Jig
or you can search for 'finewoodworking Jointer Knife-Setting Jig'.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I picked up a honer also. I think it was about $10 from Grizzly. It probably wouldn't be to hard to make one. But the knives on my jointer have nicks in them and will need to be sharpened to get them out. I plan to try and keep the new ones as sharp as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Knotscott and Joey gave different advice so I'm really confused now. Should the blades be level with the in or outfeed table? (I think the outfeed). Rance- I tried one of those hones and was not impressed with the results (I couldn't tell I had honed them).I've got to find new blades so I'm not in a rush. Joey- I'll see how yours goes before I take mine out! Keep us posted.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

None of the "shortcuts" will give you the best results Andy…. and though a jig would be handy, you can do it without… especially if your blades have the little springs under them.

There are several good videos to the process on line… The Wood Whisperer has a pretty good one, but he's using a pricey jig.

Here's another online article that shows using a ruler to get all three blades exactly the same height….. though pencil marks on a block of wood will acomplish the same thing.

The bottom line is, that it's an important task to master, and you really want to take the time to get it right.

I pay to have my blades sharpened, and they come back perfect.

Give yourself an hour or so to get them set up right and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Should the blades be level with the in or outfeed table? (I think the outfeed)."*

Definitely the outfeed side:


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I should have said the out feed table Andy. I got the knives UPS today, so I will be attempting to get it right tomorrow. I hope to have something posted by tomorrow evening. Sorry about the confusion.

Joey


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

With the out feed table lowered slightly below the level of the blades at top dead center, use the block of wood method KnotScott shows to get all the blades the same height (they'll be the same height when they all drag the stick the same amount). Make sure you check the height at both sides of the blades.

Then raise up the out feed table untill it is at the same level as the blades at top dead center, and tighten up the gib lock screw to prevent the outfeed table from moving.

Set your depth indicator to zero and you should be good to go.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

gfadvm, did you ever get your blades on the ridgid changed? Any tips? I'm ready to change mine. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 00dahc (May 12, 2015)

Indexed carbide cutter head.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Did you ever replace your blades? I know this is an old post but any tips would be appreciated. I bought a used Ridged jointer like yours.
Thanks,


----------

